# Audi Launches Audi Technology Portal



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Being the 'Truth in Engineering' and 'Vorsprung durch Technik' company, its perhaps no surprise that Audi would launch a website dedicated solely to the brand's wide portfolio of technology. This new site includes sections about Drivetrain, Electrics/Electronics, Chassis, Body, Mobility for the Future and Specials. Check it out after the jump.

* Audi Technology Portal *


----------

